
GCC 7.2 Released - edelsohn
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2017-08/msg00129.html
======
ChuckMcM
Release notes:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-7/changes.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-7/changes.html)

Which is generally more helpful than the above link. (IMHO)

------
wyldfire
> Compared to the LLVM compiler, where the option already exists, the
> implementation in the GCC compiler has some improvements and advantages:

> Complex uses of gotos and case labels are properly handled and should not
> report any false positive or false negatives.

I would hope that ASan use-after-scope false positives are considered bugs in
clang+llvm.

> C++ temporaries are sanitized.

This is a nice improvement -- I've seen escapes happen here.

------
fulafel
Interesting:

    
    
      "NVPTX
    
        OpenMP target regions can now be offloaded to NVidia PTX GPGPUs. See the Offloading Wiki on how to configure it."

------
shakna
RISC-V is officially added as supported, which is exciting.

Now if I could only get hold of a nice RISC-V board...

~~~
dis-sys
it is called QEMU + x86_64

